# Problems w/ 2012 Ariens 30" Deluxe



## jonnymac1978

Hey Folks, 

Just used my brand new Ariens Deluxe for the 3rd time and am awfully disappointed. I did all the research and compared the choices. I even bought from a dealer instead of a big retailer and here I am wondering if I made a mistake.

The machine has 2 issues: 

1. It seems to be depositing some sort of oil on the driveway. The dealer said that it's grease coming off the machine since it's new but I've used it 3 times now and have my doubts.

2. The larger problem is that it's pulling to the right. I'm 100% sure I'm engaging and disengaging the differential correctly too yet I'm wrestling the machine all the way down the driveway and it's extremely difficult to control. It's even harder to control in tight areas around my garage and deck.

Has anyone had similar observations? The dealer is coming to pick it up but I can already tell they think I'm not using it correctly and they're going to point the finger at me. 

I can share more information if anyone wants to engage in a discussion. Really disappointed over all of this and hope to find some answers.

Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367

Welcome to the forum!
It sounds as if there are 2 things going on:

1: the dealer didn't set the machine up,correctly,to "balance" the drives.

2: it may have a leaking plug/seal at the gearbox(should be covered by warranty).


----------



## Country Boy

I work for an Ariens dealer (have for about 10 years now). The problem with the oil dripping could be either a gearbox leaking or the engine leaking, or perhaps just the grease as the dealer said. They grease the axles and gears in the transmission at the factory and they tend to use quite a bit extra. I've seen it where the grease mixes with water from melting snow and drips out the bottom of the transmission pan. Where does the oil drip from? Does it leak when the unit is parked in the garage, or just when you are using it? Do you tip the unit back while using it? (Could cause the breather to weep some oil if tipped far enough)

As for your unit pulling to one side... The Deluxe series has a locking mechanism to engage one or both drive wheels. The wheel on the right side of the machine is keyed to the axle and drives all the time when you hold the wheel lever down. The wheel on the left side is mounted on a separate stub axle that floats over the axle from the right side. This wheel either freewheels and doesn't pull at all, or gets locked to the other axle and you have two wheel drive with a solid axle between (no differential). This system replaced the old pin lock system where you had to drop a pin through the hub of the wheel to lock or unlock a drive tire. The mechanism that engages the lock looks just like the system used to work a retractable pen. To engage the lock, you pull and release the silver lever under the left hand grip. You don't hold it to keep it locked, as it won't lock if you do. To release it, you pull it and release it again. If it isn't working, then the dealer either didn't adjust the cable properly (I have to adjust every single one that I set up), or the mechanism wasn't greased at the factory. We had a couple that weren't greased and no amount of adjusting would make them work. The cables are touchy to adjust properly, you need to have the cable pull far enough to move the mechanism to the next notch, yet it has to return far enough to return the mechanism to the home position so it can lock or unlock. The system is fairly trouble free, as I have only had troubles with three of them over the last 5 or so years they have been using that system. We sell about 50 blowers a year, so the failure rate is probably less than 1%.

I hope your experience with this blower doesn't sour you to Ariens equipment. They do build quality equipment and their warranty coverage is second to none. I've had equipment that was past warranty and they would help a customer out if there was a serious problem. No other company that we deal with would do that. If the dealer you went to doesn't seem to satisfy you, try looking around for another one. I've picked up business from a few local dealers for that reason.


----------



## Agent0071

Mine pulls to the right also. It's a workout every time I use it. I am not sure how to adjust the cable.


----------



## Techsuperstar

If the differential is locked I don't think it can pull to one side unless the tire pressure isn't equal... I'd check the tires. Otherwise you don't have the tires locked and only one wheel is turning.

So I just joined this forum because I have my own issue ( maybe start another thread).. My differential is freezing up because of the weather up here in new England. If the weather is warm or the blower is dry the engage lever works just fine... but if I do my driveway and then have below freezing temps through the night then the next day it's frozen up. I can pull the lever but it won't engage. Halfway through doing my driveway it might engage all by itself (once it warmed up it unfroze itself). Is there something I should be cleaning off before storage? I have a feeling it's something internal.

Regards


----------

